# Anyone stripped down a Schwinn rear drum before?



## 48b6 (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to get it replated but I'm having a hard time, I'm assuming the threaded keyway in the middle of the inner hub would release the sprocket. I've soaked it in WD-40 but still can't break it loose, any tips?


----------



## morton (Jan 25, 2012)

*No WD*

Can't help you on disassembly procedures, but I rarely use WD for anything anymore.  When I did, I found it useless against rust.  Now I use Liquid wrench or the blaster stuff.


----------



## 48b6 (Jan 27, 2012)

Rust isn't a issues and I've tried the P.B blaster also. Anyone?...


----------



## kenji (Feb 2, 2012)

what hub is this? a komet?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2012)

*SchwinnBikeforum.com....*

Register or long in over there.They have the 1969-1972 Service manuals online.Should be some good info.


----------

